# How many think they can wear any color?



## Ursula (Aug 17, 2009)

I am just wondering how many people are like me and feel they can get away with just about any color.  Lipstick is the only thing that I'm truly picky about that, but even there, I think I can wear almost anything, I just don't actually like everything.  Just curious what ya'll experience is.  Is it a skin tone thing. I'm olive and medium.


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 17, 2009)

I have not found a color that I can not wear , I have medium olive skin tone , NC 40 and I can wear any shade of eyeshadow and blush


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't like everything...But I think I could pull off most colors with a little creativity ...I'm NC45


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I don't like everything...But I think I could pull off most colors with a little creativity ...I'm NC45_

 
I have to agree with you. I'm NC43/45 and I also think I can wear almost anything. I tend to be slightly less bold on the lips because I love dramatic eyes, but for the most part everything can be made to work. (Mind you...I have not tried a chalk white eye shadow yet.)


----------



## SuSana (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm so fair/pale I think I can, but that's a big difference from what I want to wear.  Blue eyeshadow makes my eyes red for some reason so I rarely wear it.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a long winded answer lol. Bear with me.

Often it's just a matter of personal taste/how you see yourself. My friend has very full lips and feels like a clown with red lipstick on...that's her preference. But I think she looks lovely with a blue, matte red lipstick...It really brightens up her complexion/face. To use myself as another example: I am NC20...I think I *could* wear orange or yellow eyeshadow in some combinations (not by themselves...they just clash with my skin tone and/or wash me out)....But I don't like those colors much/don't wear them much in my clothing either, so I tend to stay away from that.  Same with light pastel pink. It just washes me out alone...But if I use it in combo with other stuff, I can make it look good. It's just not my favorite color to use.

IMO...I think most people can pull off *most* eyeshadow colors...it's the lipsticks that are harder to pull off (example: purples and dark burgundies, or even nudes on very fair/pale people)....But it's not a rule that applies to everyone with a light/fair complexion. Some people just make it work with what they are wearing (clothes). Also with eyeshadows, I think it depends on the way you use the colors. Like some very fair skinned people might get away with wearing black as a crease color/eyeliner, or just a bit on the lid... but if they were to put it all over the lid and/or crease with other extremely dark colors on the eye, black could be a bit too much (depending on the person).  

So ya, all that to say...I think a lot of people, if not most, can wear any color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , whether they know it or not.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think anyone can wear any colour they like, but its not hard to see that some colours look better on certain people than others. I can wear pinks, but they really dont make me look great - however browns, greens and purples/plums are standouts for me, they just look nicer.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 18, 2009)

Im NC40 and I think I can wear most colors.  One color I do not look good in is yellow.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I'm kind of glad to hear that.  That is what I always think too, but there have been so many people for so many years telling everyone what 'season' they are in and how they can't wear this or that that most women are afraid to try anything that's not a neutral.  It makes me sad that they feel so limited.  I get so much joy out of the use of color that I want everyone to have that same freedom.  Thanks everyone for sharing your opinions!


----------



## User38 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I can wear most colors on my eyes and lips.. I just have to watch how I blend and buff as all my colors need to be really well finished as my skin will scream MAKEUPPPPPPPPPPPP and I look like a circus show girl


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel like I can wear every color except for pale yellow. I can do neon and bright yellows, but I feel like pale or pastel yellow make my skintone look strange. I am NC15 btw!


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I can wear any colour, except some browns don't suit me I don't think. I have pale skin (don't know what NC) and brown eyes, light brown hair.
Really I think it's all up to personal choice though. What some might find a pleasing colour on themselves, others might not particularly agree.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Well I'm kind of glad to hear that.  That is what I always think too, but there have been so many people for so many years telling everyone what 'season' they are in and how they can't wear this or that that most women are afraid to try anything that's not a neutral.  It makes me sad that they feel so limited.  I get so much joy out of the use of color that I want everyone to have that same freedom.  Thanks everyone for sharing your opinions!_

 
Me too, I am the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love playing with color. I understand though, how some people feel limited on what to wear based on where they work, their age, how they live etc..and some people are very self conscious about "what others will think". I am at a point where I am doing the makeup for me...and I am the only one restricting the colors  I use- plus I have time in the morning to do it...Now I wouldn't go to work in full goth makeup or glitter all over my face or anything totally extreme like that...but some people can pull it off I guess.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 18, 2009)

I find that's it's all a matter of how confident you are with the makeup you are wearing. I think anyone can wear any color, with some blushes being the exception. But I personally am comfortable with wearing anything.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm just the opposite: most things that are supposed to be universally flattering (orgasm, et al.) look garish on me. But colors that no one else seems to like, I can pull off. (I'm that person who actually bought Nico lipgloss -- more than once. And Jungle Juice.) Lavenders, mauves and bluish-pinks look good on me, especially when my hair is dark-to-black brown.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I can wear any color but it depends on the warmth or coolness of it. I can't personally do chrome yellow but I can do golden lemon p/g. I think any color is doable with blending and technique, whether or not it works on my skin like do I look nice versus do I look clownish is something else. 

But in general, I think I can wear anything. NC50, btw.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a C35 and I have brown eyes. I can wear any color eye shadow and blush. On the lips though I cannot do nude lips. I can do pinkish nudes but complete nudes makes me look dead. They tend to really bring out the yellowness of my complexion. I'm one of those people where lips and blush really changes my complexion no matter how much foundation I've got on. I envy those who can rock nude lips but in the grand scheme of things it's all good.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a light-medium Asian skintone and I can wear a lot of different shades, but colours that are overwhelmingly cool are just terrible (like Electra, bleugh! Looks like I got punched by a drunk robot). Same goes for lips, I look pretty horrid in extremely cool pinks. 

The funny thing is that I think I can and do wear pretty much any colour, clothing-wise. Strange.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 18, 2009)

I used to think I should stay away from bright pink lips as it made me look like an idiot and it made my Indian skin look funny because it clashed too much. 

Last week I braved wearing a really hot pink and got more compliments for wearing that than I did when I wear my HG lipgloss which I thought made me look my best.

I think I can get away with any colour eyeshadow and blusher wise as long as I buff it in enough.  I used a really bright red NARS blush the other day, Exhibit or something and I buffed that like a motherbuffer and it looked pretty nice.  

I think a lot of whether you can wear colours is in the application itself,  I've recently worn white eyeshadow and because I blended it with others it looked pretty nice whereas had I done that a year ago, I wouldn't have even attempted it as my skills were pretty crap.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 18, 2009)

i agree i feel i can wear anything really.. just a matter of how much i blend, etc.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 18, 2009)

I stay away from green/turquoise E/S shades usually, because my skin has pink undertones which they make stand out and I do not like it at allll lol... Plus it makes my eyes look murky...

I can't wear bronzer or any kind of orange/yellow toned foundation/blush on my skin, it looks so so so fake and wrong. Orange toned reds like in lipstick as well, also look terrible on me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 18, 2009)

well, I can wear any colour eyeshadows. I have light brown eyes with some green/gold flecks mixed in there so any colour looks good. I have medium cool to neutral skin (NW30) so I can also wear most blushes, if they're too bright I just buff them in.

Where I have problems are lipsticks. I cannot wear yellow based pinks, they just don't flatter me. I've tried many different ones at various counters and all the MA's agreed that when it comes to pink lipsticks, I should stick to the blue based ones. I also have a very hard time with oranges and corals. I still wear my Vegas Volt in the summer but I top it with pink lipgloss.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breezybabe89* 

 
_I find that's it's all a matter of how confident you are with the makeup you are wearing. I think anyone can wear any color, with some blushes being the exception. But I personally am comfortable with wearing anything._

 
I agree, I think this is a very big part of it.  I can't tell you how many women I know who are terrified of red liptstick and the reason is because someone might actually look at them and notice them.  It's  a big confidence thing in some cases. 

However, from what some of you are saying, if you have pink undertones, it seems like that limits your choices more than for those who have yellow undertones.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with others who have said that confidence and personal taste play a role in what one feels they can pull off. Personally I feel somewhat self-conscious in very bright/bold looks.

For eyes, most colours are OK, though I'm not a fan of sunset colours (red, orange, yellow), olives, and most blues.

For lips, I don't like colours that are too much darker than my actual skintone, since it highlights the fact that my mouth is really small. Bright colours are OK, but for evening only.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I stay away from green/turquoise E/S shades usually, because my skin has pink undertones which they make stand out and I do not like it at allll lol... Plus it makes my eyes look murky...

I can't wear bronzer or any kind of orange/yellow toned foundation/blush on my skin, it looks so so so fake and wrong. Orange toned reds like in lipstick as well, also look terrible on me._

 
I'm a bit darker than you, but having cool-toned skin makes bronze and gold tones tricky. A lot of popular eyeshadow and blush shades have a bit of warmth to them, and I'd buy them, not knowing anything about undertones and wind up looking inflamed. 

I do like a dark green eyeliner, though. Makes my brown eyes look hazel. Sort of.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I can pull off most things.

I have bright blue hair so I can handle most bright colours because they kinda look "right" with my hair.

But saying that, I can do dark colours too, I just look a bit more gothic when I do that.

And everyone can pull off neutrals.

The only thing I wouldn't wear is pastel eyeshadows. I just don't really like the way they look.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I think I can pull off most things.

I have bright blue hair so I can handle most bright colours because they kinda look "right" with my hair.

But saying that, I can do dark colours too, I just look a bit more gothic when I do that.

And everyone can pull off neutrals.

The only thing I wouldn't wear is pastel eyeshadows. I just don't really like the way they look._

 
Not a fan of pastel shadows either!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I think I can pull off most things.

I have bright blue hair so I can handle most bright colours because they kinda look "right" with my hair.

But saying that, I can do dark colours too, I just look a bit more gothic when I do that.

And everyone can pull off neutrals.

The only thing I wouldn't wear is pastel eyeshadows. I just don't really like the way they look._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Not a fan of pastel shadows either!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I will be the 3rd to piggyback on this statement
Makes me look ashy


----------



## Ursula (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I think I can pull off most things.

I have bright blue hair so I can handle most bright colours because they kinda look "right" with my hair.

But saying that, I can do dark colours too, I just look a bit more gothic when I do that.

And everyone can pull off neutrals.

The only thing I wouldn't wear is pastel eyeshadows. I just don't really like the way they look._

 
I agree, pastels bore me, personally, though I use them sometimes.  

Love your blue hair.  Always wanted to try teal but my DH would be horrified. LOL  Did Red for a while, true red, not orange and I really loved that.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 20, 2009)

I can. I have deep dark skin, brown hair, brown eyes.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 20, 2009)

i can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blue e/s makes me look so horrible.. like a cheap hooker. also brings out the redness in my skin. sigh :'(


----------



## Caderas (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a really pale-olive skin (NC-15/20) and I haven't found problems with much color.  my eyes are a grey color, so pink tends to look a bit strange.. but I can definitely work with it.  personally, I believe anyone can pull off ANYTHING as long as their willing to work with it a little and see what fits where!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 21, 2009)

i think the same way.. i can wear anything.. as long as it shows up and as long as i like it.


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 21, 2009)

I am an nc20 during the winter nc25 during the summer (if i am lucky enough to catch a tan). I think I look good in pretty much any color, except blues. Some one else said that it makes their eyes red, and the same thing happenes to me. Also idk why I feel it looks too bold on me, and not in a good way.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I am an nc20 during the winter nc25 during the summer (if i am lucky enough to catch a tan). I think I look good in pretty much any color, except blues. Some one else said that it makes their eyes red, and the same thing happenes to me. Also idk why I feel it looks too bold on me, and not in a good way._

 
Yeah, I can wear blue, but it is tricky to get it right.  I think blue gets OD'd pretty often so we're sensative to avoiding that?  You know in the sixties and seventies everyone had a pound of a single color of blue eye shadow all over there antire eye socket and it just didn't look good.  Now we want to use it but have that image in our heads.  At least that's true for me, maybe alot of you are younger and don't remember those days. LOL


----------



## Modmom (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I am an nc20 during the winter nc25 during the summer (if i am lucky enough to catch a tan). I think I look good in pretty much any color, except blues. Some one else said that it makes their eyes red, and the same thing happenes to me. Also idk why I feel it looks too bold on me, and not in a good way._

 
I feel the exact same way.  I'm an NC20 as well, with blonde hair and blue eyes and I can't wear blue shadow.  I can use blue as a liner, but that's pretty much it.  I think I can wear pretty much anything else.


----------



## kathyp (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_I'm just the opposite: most things that are supposed to be universally flattering (orgasm, et al.) look garish on me. But colors that no one else seems to like, I can pull off. (I'm that person who actually bought Nico lipgloss -- more than once. And Jungle Juice.) Lavenders, mauves and bluish-pinks look good on me, especially when my hair is dark-to-black brown._

 
Since I wrote that post I've been experimenting with different colors and have found that I can wear more than I thought I could. Imagine that. 

I changed my haircolor to a warmer auburn from a burgundy one and realized I probably have more warmth in my skin than I thought. I look much better with warmer-toned hair, even though I have pale, peachy-pink skin (and lots of surface redness which has calmed down some lately). Weirdly enough, Fleur Power looks good on me while Orgasm doesn't, though they're both in the coral family. (I think I just have an aversion to shimmery blush regardless of color.)

The red is fun but a bitch to maintain. I'm taking it back to my natural, medium golden brown pretty soon. 

I picked up Color Me Confident at the library the other day. I'm not really into "color theory" or seasons, as most people don't fall into one nice, neat category anyway, but it's an interesting read nonetheless. I like that it does allow for some overlap, rather than blanket statements like, "Oh you're an autumn, so you can never, ever, ever wear pink. Ever." My mom had the original Color Me Beautiful in the 80s. I never fit into any season. Anyway, according to this book, I figure my dominant characteristic is clear and contrasty, rather than absolutely cool or warm. Bright, clear colors work best on me, both cool and warm.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Nov 2, 2009)

I can wear any color and I do. lol


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

i also thinkn i can wear any colour... the only thing i have ever had an issue with was myth lipstick by mac that made me look dead! and also when i wear pink eye colours i tend to go for hot pink rather than pale pink


----------



## Dollfaced (May 11, 2010)

I'm medium olive!
I can wear any shadow color except for gold or yellow.
As for lips, I can wear anything as long as its not extremely blue based or warm.
I guess I can wear any shade of blush as well, I just gotta be a little careful with appling some blushes.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

I know I definitely cannot pull off any yellow or any light blue eyeshadow.


----------



## stv578 (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Yeah, I can wear blue, but it is tricky to get it right. I think blue gets OD'd pretty often so we're sensative to avoiding that? You know in the sixties and seventies everyone had a pound of a single color of blue eye shadow all over there antire eye socket and it just didn't look good. Now we want to use it but have that image in our heads. At least that's true for me, maybe alot of you are younger and don't remember those days. LOL_

 
I remember the blue shadows, maybe not going as far back as you mentioned, but that trend carried through into the '80's as well!  My mom had a single pan blue by Charlie (revlon I think!).  And ya, I'm very particular about blue nowadays, and find I can only use brighter shades as an accent colour on the outer part of my lid and bordered with a darker shade or a really smokey blue.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_I feel the exact same way. I'm an NC20 as well, with blonde hair and blue eyes and I can't wear blue shadow. I can use blue as a liner, but that's pretty much it. I think I can wear pretty much anything else._

 
I'm NC20 also, blue is probably the trickiest shade for me, but darker blues actually look okay.  And that also carries through to blue-based greens! 

To answer the question to this thread, I think I can pull off any colour, but it might be a variation of it.  If I go peachy on the cheeks, it's gotta be a bit more brown based, taupe on the eyes needs to be a warmer taupe or it looks ruddy, and so on. That's the thing with olive skin, it's actually pretty neutral, not cool or too warm, but the olive factor means certain tones look ruddy, ashy or dirty!!!!


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

Yup, I think I can wear any color as long as it's the right shade of the color and the right intensity.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 15, 2010)

I like to think so.  For me, it's about finding creative ways to make things work.  That said, I definitely have my preferences.


----------



## equus18 (May 29, 2010)

I wear anything and everything as far as color.  I am warm (NC35) but I wear cool colors not just warm colors.  I wear hot pink, greens, blues, you name it and I'll wear it. LOL


----------



## Door (May 29, 2010)

I think it's not only abut your self confidence but also about the look you're after. I can wear both cool and warm shades. Warm shades give easily a very soft look. The cool shades give much sharper look, which I prefer.

Lavender and other light lilacs make me look like I have a acute  hepatitis. Bright (Caribbean) e/s can look funny on my pale skin. I  don't like orange, yellow, olive or other warm colors and pale lipsticks  make me look funny.


----------



## Lyssah (May 29, 2010)

I think I can wear any colour as long as the placement is right.

Some colours do look better on me than others, but I've never had negative feedback or though "rancid" when wearing a certain colour.


----------



## COBI (May 30, 2010)

With regards to "seasons", the thought there (and there is merit to it) is that certain colors look *better* based on your skin tone than others.  So, it shouldn't be about "don't wear this or that", but that "these colors are going to be the most flattering." 

It's based on basic color theory, and most of us see the difference even if we don't call it such.  For example, most sales/makeup artists are going to choose the most flattering colors to demo on someone regardless of whether the customer could "pull off" most other colors or not. Generally, people want to look their best, and color choice is a part of achieving that.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_I am just wondering how many people are like me and feel they can get away with just about any color.  Lipstick is the only thing that I'm truly picky about that, but even there, I think I can wear almost anything, I just don't actually like everything.  Just curious what ya'll experience is.  *Is it a skin tone thing*. I'm olive and medium._

 
I think that exactly what it is.  If your skintone isn't too much of anything in particular (fair v. deep, warm v. cool) you can probably pull off most anything without having to tweak something.  

Also, and this is just a personal opinion here, I think it's probably easier for warm-toned folks to pull off cool toned shades than the other way around.


----------



## x_ladydanger (May 30, 2010)

I'm pale (NC15) and think I can only get away with dark on my eyes. Lipstick wise red looks awful on me but bright pink is ok. I prefer pale/nude on my lips with dark eyes.


----------



## Snarkling (May 30, 2010)

I'm somewhere in the NC5 range and I feel like I can pretty much wear any color. I always say that my face is like a piece of white paper. You can draw with any crayon on the box and it will look good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have both cyber l/s and myth and I think I look really cool in both of them.

I think the biggest thing for me is just what mood I'm in. For a long time I was only into dramatic looks so I never diid the bronze beachy looks but now with TTB I'm giving it a try and it looks really nice. Right now I'm really into purples of cheeks and lips, so I'm wearing lavender whip, blooming lovely, dirty plum blush (which I love). 

I think it also depends on what looks you feels comfortable with. I know a lot of people have talked about how they like a certain eye or blush shade but only if its blended in really well. Since I'm really into the drama looks I love to wear hot pink eyeshadow in its full glory or a bright red blush un-blended using a post-it to create with a razor sharp line along the hollow of the cheek. 

So yeah I think it just depends on how open you are for looks for yourself. I'm ok with looking a little goth or a little alien or stealing the some of the drag looks off of youtube because I don't feel like any one looks is me. They're just a range of mes (I have no clue how to write the plural of me)!


----------



## Lyssah (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x_ladydanger* 

 
_ I prefer pale/nude on my lips with dark eyes._

 
me too!


----------

